
Writing a Microservice in Rust - Dowwie
http://www.goldsborough.me/rust/web/tutorial/2018/01/20/17-01-11-writing_a_microservice_in_rust/
======
Dowwie
the repo supporting this example:
[https://github.com/goldsborough/microservice-
rs.git](https://github.com/goldsborough/microservice-rs.git)

~~~
thatinstant
If the article is meant to walk someone through creating their own
microservice, it begins to miss crucial code snippets in the `Accepting POST
Requests` section. It doesn't point out that one should go back to the
Cargo.toml file and add the `url` and `serde_json` crates (and possibly
`serde` and `serde_derive`). Also, it's missing these crates in the point
regarding updating the `use` statements. However, if the article is not meant
to walk the reader through creating their own, but just to follow along from
your git repository, then think about updating the article to have the repo
url listed at the beginning. Good article, otherwise.

~~~
Dowwie
it's not my article..

